# Chinese food!fish head with chopped pepper- duojia



## pikaling (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi guys
I am new here.I come from China.I want to post a delicious way to cook carp.But I don't know whether you like or not.How do you think?
:dance:


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I am sure my mother-in-law would devour it. Looks spicy.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Welcome on board. It looks deliciously spicy! Recipe please.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks good, I will try anything.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Fish Heads*

It does look spicy, but also very tasty! I had a Cambodian friend cook me a soup with the head of a grass carp. It was very good and the meat quality was excellent. My BILs mother used to get the heads, throats, bellies and backbones from the large red snapper that I filleted out and would make a tomato-based stew out of them. I never had the opportunity to try it but was told that it was very good. Funny thing, but being Asian we eat almost any fish and all parts of them. Years ago when I went fishing offshore and even inshore with a guide or in a friend's boat we would catch triggerfish, angelfish, drum and sheepshead, They would attempt to throw them back because they considered them trash fish. I would stop them and tell them that I would take them. I either kept them are gave them away. I have fried triggerfish and rabbit fish and they were excellent, Years ago I was told that drum fish was the number one processed fish in Texas, Now offshore party boats target triggerfish and angelfish to "fill out" the catch of their red snapper fishermen. They process sheepshead and sell it calling it bay snapper, IMHO drum has a much better taste than its cousin the redfish. Finally, angelfish has a white, firm and flaky meat texture. Waste not, want not!
Welcome aboard to the 2Cool crew!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

That looks good! LOVE fish heads! I used to pay that fella at BB to save me all the fish heads.Had a big coolers for him and plenty of ice.I had fish regardless if we didn't catch chit.

Thai Spicy fish head soup with bamboo shoots is the bomb!!

Welcome to 2Cool !


----------



## pikaling (Mar 19, 2016)

I am very happy that you guys love it. Here is my recipe.
Main ingredients: 1 piece of carp/silver cap head (1kg), chopped pepper.
Seasonings: 2g salt, 3.5g monosodium glutamate, 1g of sugar, 35g hot sauce, 60g salad oil, 10g red oil, 10g ginger, 8g onion.

Production steps:
1.	Wash the fish head clean and cut it into two halves, fish head back connected, chop pepper, chop green onions, mince ginger, and finely chop half garlic.








2.	Then put the fish head in the bowl, then coated with oil.
3.	Chopped pepper, ginger, salt, black beans, cooking wine sprinkled on the fish head.
4.	Add water in the pot, after water boiling, put the bowl even with the fish head into the pot, steam until well cooked (about 10 minutes).
5.	Spread chopped garlic and Onions minces on the head, then steam it for a minute.








6.	Remove the bowl from the pot, then wok on the fire, put the oil till fry well hot, scoop up oil and pour on the fish head.
7.	Serve.


----------



## pikaling (Mar 19, 2016)

fishingcacher said:


> I am sure my mother-in-law would devour it. Looks spicy.


Thanks~I have posted my recipe.Hope you will enjoy it.


----------



## pikaling (Mar 19, 2016)

BullyARed said:


> Welcome on board. It looks deliciously spicy! Recipe please.


Thanks~I have posted my recipe.Hope you will enjoy it.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Recipe*

Thanks for the recipe. Now you need a conversion for grams to ounces, etc. Remember you have liquid ounces and ounces by weight. You can do as I do, wing it since I never measure anything precisely when cooking anyway! Good luck!


----------



## pikaling (Mar 19, 2016)

steverino said:


> Thanks for the recipe. Now you need a conversion for grams to ounces, etc. Remember you have liquid ounces and ounces by weight. You can do as I do, wing it since I never measure anything precisely when cooking anyway! Good luck!


Thanks for your advice~I don't measure anything precisely either.But I am afraid somebody need that.I will make the conversion.And thanks for your kind.


----------



## pikaling (Mar 19, 2016)

coup de grace said:


> Looks good, I will try anything.


Thanks for your support.I have posted my recipe.Hope you will enjoy it.


----------



## pikaling (Mar 19, 2016)

RLwhaler said:


> That looks good! LOVE fish heads! I used to pay that fella at BB to save me all the fish heads.Had a big coolers for him and plenty of ice.I had fish regardless if we didn't catch chit.
> 
> Thai Spicy fish head soup with bamboo shoots is the bomb!!
> 
> Welcome to 2Cool !


Yeah!I love the fish head too!It is soooooo delicious.Thanks for your support.I have posted my recipe.Hope you will enjoy it.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yum, if I can get my jeep back this week I'll blow the dust off my bow and get some carp to try it.


----------



## pikaling (Mar 19, 2016)

Longshot270 said:


> Yum, if I can get my jeep back this week I'll blow the dust off my bow and get some carp to try it.


:walkingsm
Hope you will enjoy it!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I made these today. I added 5 dried red oriental peppers and drizzled them with some sesame seed, served over white rice.

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I made these today. I added 5 dried red oriental peppers and drizzled them with some sesame seed, served over white rice.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe!


sorry this was meant for the chicken wings with coke thread. lol


----------

